# 7075 machining for the custom LensLight™



## LensBright (Sep 17, 2008)

CNC 

















Custom LensLight™ bodies cut and back from anodizing/chemkote ready for assembly. Some freshly made bodies ready for tumbling process. All 7075 aluminum.
















Both CREE XR-E R2 and Lumileds K2 w/ TFFC light engines finished and ready for drop in. All 7075 aluminum.






The new custom double lens system allows full range of optimal focus. First run double lens housings and McClicky housings back from anodizing/chemkote and ready for assembly. All 7075 aluminum.














LensBright


----------



## Torque1st (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice work on those parts!


----------



## ROK (Sep 18, 2008)

Interesting!
Needed more specifications.


----------

